# Any Gamers? Horizon Forza 4



## Dan D (Oct 11, 2018)

Curious if there are any gamers on the forum - dumb question I'm sure. I am not a huge gamer but I have always loved good car driving games and most of the sports games... the NHL games, Tiger Woods, etc. Currently sporting an Xbox One S.

*Horizon Forza 3* had a Tesla Model S P90 D. I bought that as soon as I had enough 'money'. It's a tough car to win races in - it's heavier and doesn't handle nearly as well as it's competition on the game. But the car looks great.

Just got *Horizon Forza 4* yesterday from Santa Claus. After a few hours of playing, I still only have 2 cars and haven't even been able to open the "Garage" for additional car purchases. I am curious if anyone has this game and how they're doing for cars. Is there a Model 3 in this game? I kind of doubt it - the game has been out for probably 4 months.

If you like car-driving games, Horizon Forza comes highly recommended from me. The cars and driving experience is amazing. The cars are perfect all the way down to the minor interior and engine compartment details.


----------



## jvmoore1 (May 20, 2016)

my oldest got the ultimate edition for Christmas yesterday as well as a driving wheel. he was ecstatic all day. it was the only thing he wanted.


----------



## Dan D (Oct 11, 2018)

The game is just ridiculous. Even for a 40+ year old. I'm sure your son will be miles ahead of me in terms of unlocking available cars and game features.


----------



## jvmoore1 (May 20, 2016)

he was also excited about Ultimate Driving in Roblox getting Superchargers and Teslas in the latest update


----------

